# Scam?



## NadaGTI (Feb 27, 2012)

Im not huge into the audi game, more vw. Asking 5k for his a6 bi-turbo V6. Is this legit and or a good deal? No upgrades.


----------



## 4XTaco (Feb 20, 2008)

More info... year- mileage- condition....


----------



## NadaGTI (Feb 27, 2012)

*All i got*

WEll thats all ive gotten so far, but like it says, really looking for some GTI's. Probly wont bite on it, but ill get the info


----------

